# Trailer Lights Help



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Want to put a trailer plug on the back of my 312bh- driver side at the rear has red-green-white and the passenger side has a brown. All of them come from the under belly- what colors to I match up to my green-yellow -brown-white? Thanks for the help....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is the standard color coding.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Not intending to be argumentative, but here's a link to some slightly different information http://www.myrv.us/e.../Pg/trailer.htm. If you go down the page to the 7 Way RV connector, you will see that there are some differences in colors. I know for a fact that I hooked my backup lights mod to a yellow wire in the junction box on the trailer, which would be consistent with the link. My wiring on my vehicle seems to be consistent with the GM column, in the chart that is at the bottom of that 7 Way RV connector section. It also seems that I had another difference that seems to be inconsistent w/ both of these. I could just about swear that I put a fuse across what they are both calling terminals 1&2, to get my running lights on with the vehicle.

Didn't want to post misleading info, so heres a pic of my wiring harness cover on the 08.

Unless I'm reading it wrong, + & - are opposite of what is shown, and electric brakes & running/tail lights are opposite as well. My observations are based on where the keyway is shown. Anyone more fluent in pointing this out via the pics, feel free to edit. Also, you can see that a fuse across what they are calling 1&2 would give you running lights.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The key may be confusing not sure why it is shown that way pin nubers match on your link and the drawing I posted. Not sure why the colors have variations but my drawing matches my trailer. I got the drawing on line from bragman.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> The key may be confusing not sure why it is shown that way pin nubers match on your link and the drawing I posted. Not sure why the colors have variations but my drawing matches my trailer. I got the drawing on line from bragman.


I get what you are saying. Leave the pin configuration as it is in the illustrations, and just picture the keyway in the 12 o'clock position vs. the 6 o'clock position where it's shown. If you do that, then it even matches my cover configuration.	I was turning it to make the keyway match up to the keyway on my cover, which would have made things go crazy. That's good, hopefully that makes it more clear for the original poster. As far as colors, I don't know why my backup (auxiliary) wire would be yellow. I didn't see the harness splice before it hits the box in the pic below. Guess the OP just needs to note that if he/she is doing backup lights, it's the center pin regardless.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My Backup wire was yellow on the OB as well. Not sure why the colors don't match, but you can open the box on the tounge, grab the light cable and easly check for which wire is which with a volt-ohm meter. That way you know for sure and don't have to re-wire it again.


----------



## arotundo (Jan 2, 2011)

My Trailer Wire Here is how I wired my trailer to get rid of the metal electrical box I had. If you like a the full size let me know.


----------

